# Soil test results



## soilnoob (May 21, 2021)

I am in Utah and I knew my soil had high PH so last month I put down elemental sulfur,ammonium sulfate and gypsum along with n-ext bio stimulant before doing any tests. I finally did a soil test and results https://m.imgur.com/a/RFoofgB . Any suggestions? I know the main thing is to get the PH down which may take a year or two. I tried ordering fine screened compost the other day but all the places were out where you buy in bulk at a reasonable price.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The test would have given you recommendations for one fertilization. Outsiders can't interpret the test:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16135

Next time you might use Utah State or a regular lab that does soil testing instead of an online kit. You might as well wait a while to see how your applications are doing. Do applications after testing, not before.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

This article on Utah soils may be of interest:
https://digitalcommons.usu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1922&context=extension_curall
Lowering pH may not be possible if the soil is calcareous. Here is a vinegar test to see if your soil is calcareous:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/HS1262
If you have to live with high pH, all is not lost. Read the soil remediation guide here that has some info on living with high pH:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## soilnoob (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info and links ,&#128077; checking them out now.


----------



## soilnoob (May 21, 2021)

No fertilizer recommendationed. NPK are at good ranges. It did recommend several applications of JG mag-i-cal for alkaline lawns to help lower PH.



Virginiagal said:


> The test would have given you recommendations for one fertilization. Outsiders can't interpret the test:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16135
> 
> Next time you might use Utah State or a regular lab that does soil testing instead of an online kit. You might as well wait a while to see how your applications are doing. Do applications after testing, not before.


----------

